# Aep or Zaleski



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Getting ready for gun season and having trouble deciding where to go. We have narrowed it down to these 2 spots. Which would you guys recommend and why?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Smokin Joker said:


> Getting ready for gun season and having trouble deciding where to go. We have narrowed it down to these 2 spots. Which would you guys recommend and why?


What section of AEP are we supposed to compare to Zaleski?


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

buckeye dan said:


> What section of AEP are we supposed to compare to Zaleski?


The big one...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been to both of them during gun season and neither one is a choice I won't to make again. The Amish and out of staters invade both areas. Of the two I would say Zaleski gets the least amount of gun hunters but still way to much.


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah I think zaleski is where we are going. I wish there was some public land that wasn't so crowded!


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Zaleski is a huge place, you can find spots away from the crowds. I'll pm some more info later.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh yeah?? Thanks man I appreciate it! I am a noob hunter. This being my second shotgun season. Last season I went with a different guy and we went to private land in butler. I plan on going there the last 4 days. 1 - 3 in zaleski.


----------

